# Finding my Fursona?



## Recessive (Mar 13, 2009)

I've never really considered myself a furry. I'm a leopard therian who is currently considering the possibility of being a unicorn Otherkin as well (long story), but the main thing that brought me to post this is my difficulty on settling on a fursona.

My first official fursona was a bright red fox/wolf hybrid with bright blue buttstripes. Then I discovered this handy invention called the Internet, got into roleplaying, and had three different fursonas: a black wolf, a white wolf, and a grey wolf. They grew their own personalities, but I stuck with the grey wolf and turned her into a half-demon abomination. She stuck the longest, until I grew sick of canines and their popularity as well as the fact that I picked them because I loved to draw them and such.

The grey demon wolf only disappeared about two years ago, and since then I've been doing some serious introspection. Since then, my fursonas (all short-lived) have been a tiger, a liger, several different lionesses, a lion/leopard hybrid, a dog, a house cat, a ferret, a dragon, and a ferret/dragon hybrid.

My trouble is that I can't ever seem to stick with a single fursona without growing extremely bored. I tried to change this with my current fursona by making her a shapeshifter of sorts, but I'm afraid I'm going to grow weary of this as well.

I've considered designing myself a leopard or unicorn fursona, or possibly a hybrid of the two based on my shifts and how I feel and such, but I feel too exposed that way. I hate exposing that much of myself because for some reason it just feels wrong to jump out of the bushes and scream "hey, look at me! Aren't I a freak?" (Of course, I overexaggerate for emphasis.)

I've considered having three different fursonas at once, sort of like a fursonification of myself, my conscience, and my anti-conscience (like my "shoulder angels"). Or possibly a single fursona that shapeshifts, but who has three different color schemes and markings. That all seems so complex, though.

Does anyone have any tips on how I can settle on one thing and be truely happy with it?


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 13, 2009)

Recessive said:


> I've never really considered myself a furry. I'm a leopard therian who is currently considering the possibility of being a unicorn Otherkin as well (long story), but the main thing that brought me to post this is my difficulty on settling on a fursona.
> 
> My first official fursona was a bright red fox/wolf hybrid with bright blue buttstripes. Then I discovered this handy invention called the Internet, got into roleplaying, and had three different fursonas: a black wolf, a white wolf, and a grey wolf. They grew their own personalities, but I stuck with the grey wolf and turned her into a half-demon abomination. She stuck the longest, until I grew sick of canines and their popularity as well as the fact that I picked them because I loved to draw them and such.
> 
> ...



I'd take some time off the internet.


----------



## Recessive (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonderful advice, Greasemunky. ^^ I actually took the time to do just that for about two months recently, without so much as having the urge to go online. I only returned a few days ago, actually. Alas, the dilemma remains.

Hmm, I'm not sure if a hint of rudeness, for lack of a better word, should be taken with your post. I'm sure it shouldn't and wasn't intended to be taken as something snide, but just in case anyone's wondering... I am aware that my first post sounded perhaps like I'm grasping at escapism or that I'm somehow dysfunctional. I've often doubted my sanity, really, but perhaps that's another story. I'm actually perfectly functional in real life, am quite happy with my job and where I live and my social life, etc. I've just been really struggling with a way to express myself through my art and despite the fact that I feel a fursona would be the best way to do this, I can't seem to stick with one.

Edit: Forgive me if I sound a little blunt, please. I don't mean any of it to have a tone other than a calm one. I always tend to come across as a little blunt over the internet.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 13, 2009)

I am interested by your inside work. I worked hard with myself in the past and I know it's something really hard to do. I want to help you, And, I would probably if I knew you. But, Right now, There is so little that I could do to help you. I am practically sad about that. 

(( I can sound strange sometimes when I write. Sounds like I have you in pity and this is really not the case))

Any way. That is my comment


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

...

This makes me sad. In a "oh god, what now humanity" sort of way.


----------



## Recessive (Mar 13, 2009)

It's the thought that counts, I guess, Dragonaile. Thanks for your understanding. It IS really hard to do; serious soul searching, that is. I find it hard to pick something and say it's my fursona just because I like the way it looks and that's it. A fursona, by my understanding, is supposed to be a representation of one's self, and how do you represent that properly without first figuring out just what "self" is and means to you? I guess I digress, but don't be too sad. It's nice to have a bit of understanding if anything at all.

I'm sorry you see it as something that disturbing, Misfit. I maintain my beliefs, however, and admit that perhaps I'm making this whole fursona thing a little more complex than it ought to be. I'll respect your beliefs, and all that I ask is that you respect mine.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

You do know that you can't choose what Otherkin to be right? Seeing as it's (supposedly) an integral part of your being.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 13, 2009)

did you ever try to fill a thing as a character file on dongeon and dragon?? It gives you the alignment, the way of tought of your char... and if you are honest when filling it, you will find your real personality! all that because those character sheets are a psychology work. 

And, Doing this, you will find interesting thing about yourself... you'll find about loyalty, about evilness, about your honesty... then, It's easier to find an animal that fits that description to yourself after a lot of thinking and introspection. 

I like the character sheet of Baldur's gate... it have a lot of positive point... First, It's on computer, It follow the rules od dongeon and dragon and It's easy to fill... not to say it's fast. 

But, I insist... Honesty is the key! To be honest with yourself could be harder than you think!


----------



## Recessive (Mar 13, 2009)

Ahh, I'll get a little off-topic here...

Sorry, mate. I guess the miscommunication is in me saying, "currently considering the possibility of being a unicorn Otherkin as well". I didn't mean that I was considering _becoming_ an Otherkin, but that it's possible I _am_ one, a unicorn to be specific. I'm trying to figure out whether my shifts (mental and phantom) into a unicorn are due to interaction with a unicorn totem and are thus cameo shifts (which I'm doubting, as I don't think I've got a unicorn totem), or whether the shifts are because I am also an Otherkin (as I believed I was as a child) as well as being a therian.

It may seem contradictory, but I believe my therianthropy is due to my brain being wired atypically, which is scientifically based, and that my Otherkin-ness, should that be what I am, is spiritually based.

Eww, that was a pretty long and probably confusing explanation. Perhaps I'm treading on toes a little in posting my Therian/Otherkin beliefs in a Furry forum. I've heard of the dislike among all three for each other, but haven't experienced it myself. I personally have no problem with Otherkins, Therians, or Furries. Who am I to judge, after all?

I've never been much of a D&Der, Dragonaile, but I'll consider playing around with that a little bit, if only for the fun of it. Thanks!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

Recessive said:


> Ahh, I'll get a little off-topic here...
> 
> Sorry, mate. I guess the miscommunication is in me saying, "currently considering the possibility of being a unicorn Otherkin as well". I didn't mean that I was considering _becoming_ an Otherkin, but that it's possible I _am_ one, a unicorn to be specific. I'm trying to figure out whether my shifts (mental and phantom) into a unicorn are due to interaction with a unicorn totem and are thus cameo shifts (which I'm doubting, as I don't think I've got a unicorn totem), or whether the shifts are because I am also an Otherkin (as I believed I was as a child) as well as being a therian.
> 
> ...



Not at all. I apologize for not questioning you about it and instead jumping to conclusions. I'm an anthro rabbit therian myself. PM me if you want, perhaps we could discuss it in-depth.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

i state one of my favorite sayings, life is not that complicated. different animals mean different things to different people. instead of trying to define your animal by your personality you should first define your personality itself. if you cant define it then perhaps its not there in wich case you need to BUILD a personality. after wich you can assign a fursona to it or better yet design your own fursona species based on what each component of the fursona means to you. how do you think many mythologocal species came to be?


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

if i come off as rude or pompus, i apologize, i know i can seam a bit... mean at times. i know saying you might not have a personality is cold to say the least but it does give you something to work with, a way to move forward. thats all im trying to say...


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

heh new to forums in general *shrugs*


----------

